# Any way to soften up stiff boots?



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

too stiff??? really? i own those and thought they were perfect right out of the box and got really soft after like a solid month of riding them. the best way to break boots in is just walk around in them. wear them around the house, do squats in them, whatever.


----------



## seant46 (Dec 8, 2009)

Ya I thought that was what I was just going to do. My last pair of boots were like noodles and I liked it that way(they could have been a little stiffer though)


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

yea i love the celsius cirrus boots but they started getting a little too soft for me when im hitting big booters and chargin shit so i got a pair of vans jamie lynn pro models. were wayyyy to stiff at first but i got them for free so i stuck it out and now they are perfectly stiff and soft in all the right spots.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

seant46 said:


> just keep riding them


That's about it buddy ) =

Outside of just not tying them up super tight which could result in an injury


----------



## jputtho2 (Jan 14, 2010)

Weird, I tried them on at a shop and they weren't stiff in my opinion. But yeah, keep using them and they will soften up.


----------



## DimeK2 (Sep 7, 2010)

my friend did this once and mustve looked rediculous...

he took his boots, put them on, wore them to a sauna (the hot steam room shit) and literally walked in circles and like jumped up and down in there. softened and molded to his feet. thats just what he said though, hes insane.

if i were you, wear them around the house.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

DimeK2 said:


> my friend did this once and mustve looked rediculous...
> 
> he took his boots, put them on, wore them to a sauna (the hot steam room shit) and literally walked in circles and like jumped up and down in there. softened and molded to his feet. thats just what he said though, hes insane.
> 
> if i were you, wear them around the house.


Haha, I wish I was able to see that! Damn, I don't even want to know how bad his feet stank afterwards lol.

I third the idea that you should wear them around the house.


----------



## 51bombed (Sep 21, 2010)

DimeK2 said:


> my friend did this once and mustve looked rediculous...
> 
> he took his boots, put them on, wore them to a sauna (the hot steam room shit) and literally walked in circles and like jumped up and down in there. softened and molded to his feet. thats just what he said though, hes insane.
> 
> if i were you, wear them around the house.


Reading this let's me know i joined the right forum


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

DimeK2 said:


> my friend did this once and mustve looked rediculous...
> 
> he took his boots, put them on, wore them to a sauna (the hot steam room shit) and literally walked in circles and like jumped up and down in there. softened and molded to his feet. thats just what he said though, hes insane.
> 
> if i were you, wear them around the house.


Wow that's pretty hilarious. You can walk around the house with them I guess, but probably the only thing that really gonna soften em up is agressive riding.


----------



## jputtho2 (Jan 14, 2010)

DimeK2 said:


> my friend did this once and mustve looked rediculous...
> 
> he took his boots, put them on, wore them to a sauna (the hot steam room shit) and literally walked in circles and like jumped up and down in there. softened and molded to his feet. thats just what he said though, hes insane.
> 
> if i were you, wear them around the house.


haha clever. Similar concept as the shops do when you purchase boots from them. They will heat the boots and form them to your feet. Downside, you have you buy their merch which means paying more than what you find online. :thumbsdown: Did that for my gf and her boots. Upside, never had any downtime on the mountain because she was in pain from her boots. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

The way I see it is that I'm helping out my local boardshop/economy, plus I would feel guilty as hell after I went in the store and tried on a bunch of boots. Essentialy that's what your paying more for, a good fit and maybe a foot molding, which is worth the money.


----------

